# Your thoughts on this potential deal.



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

So I stopped by my local Chevy dealer today to take a look at the new Cruze Turbo Diesel they just got in. (This is the first TD to show up on Vermont dealer lots that I know of). 

So its a 2014 Chevy Cruze TD in Tungsten Metallic with sunroof and 2LT driver's convenience package. Black leather interior. Priced at $27,085.

I had the dealer do an appraisal on my 2011 Black Granite Metallic Cruze LS with Bluetooth and 51,000 miles which I have owned for just over 2 years.

I currently owe just over $4,700 on my Cruze. My plan would be rather than putting cash down, I would pay off the remainder of my current loan to take full advantage of the trade in tax break.

The dealer originally offered me $9,000 for my LS which I actually thought was a fair offer considering my car's trade in value on KBB is about $9,500. I pushed for more anyway and the dealer offered me an extra thousand on my trade for a $10,000 total trade in value. 

This put my total monthly payment at about $350/month for a 60 month term. My current Cruze payment is $230/month (even though I have been paying much more than that in an effort to stay ahead of the depreciation).

This makes my new payment about $120/month more than my current car payment, not to mention I am out the $4,700 payoff (which I would have to pay anyway regardless of getting a new car). With the savings I get switching from the LS to the Diesel on gas each month (I drive about 500 miles per week for work, 95% highway), I would expect this difference in payment to get cut down significantly. 

What do you guys think? I am having trouble pulling the trigger on this deal. Please talk me in or out of it. Please do not suggest an ECO as I want leather and a sun roof. I would consider the 2LT or LTZ however. Thoughts?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It would depend on what sort of fuel economy you're getting now and what the diesel would get. 50+ mpg highway is being reported from brand-new CTD owners in the summer weather with A/C running. Factor in higher fuel costs, especially in winter when fuel economy is lower since diesel competes with heating oil for refinery production. In mostly highway driving, use EPA highway for your calculation when figuring out weekly fuel costs for the CTD since indications right now are that it will hit its 46 mpg EPA highway rating very easily, and can smash it with a careful driver. 

If the difference in fuel costs every week comes out to about $30 a week, or $120 a month, I'd see if they could come a little closer to a deal. Otherwise, it won't work out for you. Do some figuring and see where your numbers end up. If the CTD ends up the same as your LS, it might be worthwhile. On the other hand, having a paid-for car is a nice luxury too.


----------



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

I'm currently getting about 32-33 mpg on my regular commute. When I feel like taking my time I can push it to the 37 mpg range on the highway. My fuel savings by my calculation with current gas and diesel prices are only about $40 a month using 35 mpg on my LS and 46 mpg on the Diesel (trying to be conservative). I am currently running regular unleaded in my LS btw so that cuts into any fuel savings between the two. I know a lot of people on here run premium/plus/super gas in their Cruzes.

I also should factor in the 2 years of maintenance on the diesel, though I confirmed with the dealer this is only 2 services per year so it's not much but still something. If I decide to do the deal, I would also plan to have the dealer cover the cost of installing factor fog lamps on the new Cruze. I feel like its a good addition.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Given the reports of others regarding the torque of this engine and how it performs climbing grades, this could be quite a change from your LS in green mountain country. 

Plus you're going from an LS to a LT2 so that's another upward lifestyle change. 

On top of that you're two years newer on future depreciation and warranty. 

I suspect if you don't buy it at that pricing the next person will. 

If I were you I'd say I do to the dealer, BUT on the condition they drop 15% off on the GMPP. They'll go for that. But I don't think they'll drop the price any lower without getting it out of you on the back door add ons.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I don't think it is reasonable to think you can get into a Diesel for the same payment as your LS.
Yes you will save more in fuel costs but it will not offset the Diesels cost, most likely. 
BUT, you will end up with a loaded car Vs your current base model.

From a strictly financial stand point it does not make sense. 
Write the check to payoff your current car and start putting $3-500/month into another account for a future car.
Financially speaking.

Also insurance will be higher on the Diesel model so don't forget that.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would continue on the road your on. 

Play off your car you have now then save your money for the next 2-3 years. Then sell your car with 150-200k for a couple/few thousand and use that as well as the money you have been saving to purchase your next vehicle.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Farmboy is right. From a financial standpoint, this is a "no brainer" - pay off the current Cruze and drive it to death. Having said that, I traded my 2011 Cruze ECO for the 2014 CTD and have not regretted it for a moment. I drive the Rocky Mountains (live in Salt Lake) and the CTD tackles the climbs like nothing I have driven (except my 2002 Corvette). On a trip from Salt Lake to Milwaukee, I got a combined 50.0 mpg with better mileage on the way there (downhill and slight tail wind) than on the way back (climb from 800 feet to 10,000 feet and headwind), but the composite mileage was 50.0 mpg. So, I admit, I did not do the right thing financially (my 2011 was paid for), but I did it for the "fun factor". Owning a Corvette is not practical either, but that too is a "fun factor" purchase.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I would wait on this as well. The asking price is a bit too high imo, and if you wait until next year when the 2015s start rolling out, you can probably get a **** of a deal on a 2014 TD. Or get a new 2015 Cruze if they look good, while being that much closer to payoff on your LS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, wait it out and see. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

27k for a Cruze... Yeah I don't care if it is the TD

That's what I paid for my wrx premium.

i wouldn't go higher than 24.4


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Drink a beer and then pull the trigger . You will love the brand new smell tomorrow .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If you love the car then buy it, life's too short!


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

diesel said:


> If you love the car then buy it, life's too short!


That is what I told myself as well. In my case, I was diagnosed with prostate cancer in July 2011 and got radiation treatment in November 2011. Coming to grips with the fact that I have a (treated) terminal cancer has changed my life rule-book in many ways. I was lucky and my cancer was detected at an early stage (but the testing suggests it was aggressive - waiting to treat would have been fatal to me). I have learned that world-wide, a man dies of prostate cancer every 16 minutes. So, to use the words of Mr. Diesel, "If you love the car, buy it, life is too short."

Jim


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For near 30k I'd be looking at something with more ponies. But that's just me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you go for it, HakeCruze? 

Sarah (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jpm84092 said:


> That is what I told myself as well. In my case, I was diagnosed with prostate cancer in July 2011 and got radiation treatment in November 2011. Coming to grips with the fact that I have a (treated) terminal cancer has changed my life rule-book in many ways. I was lucky and my cancer was detected at an early stage (but the testing suggests it was aggressive - waiting to treat would have been fatal to me). I have learned that world-wide, a man dies of prostate cancer every 16 minutes. So, to use the words of Mr. Diesel, "If you love the car, buy it, life is too short."
> 
> Jim


The wisdom that can only come from experience.


----------



## ruby (Jun 25, 2013)

joe v clayton chevrolet arab, al. has a better deal, paid a 2000 less for mine.


----------

